# Optisches Laufwerk ausbauen



## master.of.war (10. November 2012)

Guten Abend,

ich habe mir einen Acer Aspire V5 - 571PG
Acer Aspire V5-571PG-53314G75Mass silber (NX.M48EG.007)

Dieser kam heute an, da dieser Laptop keine SSD hat wollte ich das optische Laufwerk ausbauen und einen Adapter mit einer SSD reinschieben:
9 5mm SATA 2nd HDD Hard Drive Caddy Adapter for Acer V5 V5 471G | eBay

So hatte ich es mit meinem alten HP Pavilion 6013eg ebenfalls gemacht, dort musste ich auf der unterseite nur eine Schraube lösen und konnte den kompletten Schacht rausschieben. Beim Acer Laptop erkennt man nicht so gut welche Schrauben für den Laufwerkschacht sein könnten, ich habe auf der Rückseite alle möglich entfernt, trotzdem bewegt sich das Laufwerk keinen mm nach draußen.

Weiß jemand ob das überhaupt möglich ist?!

Gruß
master.of.war


----------



## fadade (13. November 2012)

Ja es ist möglich. Bei Acer ist die Laufwerks"halte"schraube soweit ich weiß sehr oft im Inneren. Sprich du müsstest die Wartungsklappe entfernen und dann dort eine Schraube (nahe des Laufwerks) lösen.


----------



## master.of.war (13. November 2012)

Leider ist dies nicht möglich bei einem Acer Aspire V5 (571PG), die Wartungsklappe ist am anderen Ende und beinhaltet auch nur den RAM, an die Festplatte komme ich ebenfalls nicht ran.
Wie prüft Acer überhaupt ob ich mein Notebook geöffnet habe? Auf der Rückseite ist nirgends ein Garantiesiegel oder ähnliches zu sehen?

Kann ich das Laptop aufschrauben um an die Festplatte zu kommen um diese dann zu ersetzen oder merkt Acer dies sofort?

Mfg


----------



## fadade (13. November 2012)

Also bei meinem "älteren" Acer (Aspire 5755G, also aus direkter Vorgängerserie) habe ich es doch auch hinbekommen ... nur wie weiß ich leider nicht mehr 
Ggf. war es auch der Weg, dass du die komplette Tastenabdeckung abnehmen musst (die ist nur eingerastet, nachdem du ein paar Schrauben unter der Wartungsklappe entfernt hast) und dann das LW einfach abziehen konntest ...

Hast du auch wirklich genau(!) gesucht? (Acer macht glaube ich auch so ein kleines DVD-Symbol an die entsprechende Schraube)
Weil es kann sein, dass du zwar die Schraube fürs LW richtig entfernt hast (unter der Wartungsklappe oder von extern spielt keine Rolle) aber dann nicht fest genug am LW gezogen hast, die sitzen nämlich erfahrungsgemäß "fest" in ihren Steckplätzen, und die muss man halt nur einmal ordentlich abziehen. Am besten halt im Betrieb, das LW öffnen, dann Gerät ausschalten, schrauben lösen und dann ist es einfacher das LW rauszuziehen 

Das mit dem Öffnen merken die Hersteller dadurch, dass du beim lösen einer beliebigen Schraube diese Farbspur darauf zerstörst. Sprich es ist klar, dass du das Gerät offen hast, aber nicht was gemacht wurde.
RAM,HDD,WLAN,UMTS können auch "bearbeitet" werden, ohne, dass die Garantie flöten geht (sofern man sich damit halbwegs auskennt und bei dem Vorgang nichts zerstört).


----------

